# Pregnant?



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Hey Guys,

I can't tell if this fish is pregnant or just fat. Can you guys help me out?


----------



## andco (Aug 15, 2011)

Very pregnant, typically you will see a dark patch at the back end of the belly. This patch is because all the fry are born head first, so the heads are all clumped together. 

1 week +/- 3 days depending on temperature 

Congrats and goodluck !!


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

wrong section?
That fish looks FW.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

"FW"?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

FW= fresh water


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Freshwater(FW)
SaltWater(SW)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Moved to FW section.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Ok so i just got back to my office and noticed a bunch of new babies...how long must i seperate the mother from the babies for?


----------



## The Destroyer (Oct 20, 2011)

manhtu said:


> Ok so i just got back to my office and noticed a bunch of new babies...how long must i seperate the mother from the babies for?


You'll want to keep the babies away from the mother and any fish bigger then them for at least a month or two until they are big enough to not be eaten. If putting them in seperate tanks is not an option, just buy a cheap $5-6 breeder net from a fish/pet store and have the babies grow up in there.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I have 2 Galaxy Rasboras, 2 BN Plecos, the female guppy is in the breeder box and the male guppy is swimming freely...Am i ok to leave the set up as is or should i find a way to seperate them?


----------



## The Destroyer (Oct 20, 2011)

Well does the female guppy still look pregnant? If not then let her free and leave the babies in the breeder box. I am not a fan of the breeder boxes for extended periods of time, so I find the use of a breeder net to be better with a little java moss mixed in to create a good environment for the fry to grow up in for a month or until they are big enough.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

I'm not sure but i believe she still is. I can still see her belly somewhat inflated and some black color inside of her.


----------

